
Silicon Valley Was Built on Tubes of Glass - szczys
https://hackaday.com/2017/11/02/silicon-valley-was-built-on-tubes-of-glass/
======
dredmorbius
Skip straight to the Steve Blank history mentioned:

[https://steveblank.com/category/secret-history-of-silicon-
va...](https://steveblank.com/category/secret-history-of-silicon-valley/)

